# Linda Seavey's Memorial Service



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ and I had a chance to attend the memorial serivce for Linda Seavey today. 










The service was at 11 this morning at the First Baptist Church in Yuciapa. 










Roland held up very well and had the support of his sons and his church family. Over 150 attended.











Roland gave a wonderful epitaph for his wife of 37 years and requested any memorial gifts to be designated for the construction of a memorial gazeebo at the school in the Phillipines where they served. 










The service concluded with a generous luncheon provided by the ladies of the church.










Continued strength in the coming days, Roland.....


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm glad you could be there.


----------



## Becky Francis (Jan 2, 2008)

Roland

Jim and I wish we could have been there for you, but under our current circumstances with my health it just wasn't possible. I wish you the very best in the coming days as you carry on without the support of your beloved Linda. With the support of your sons and your friends I'm sure you will do fine. Be strong.


Becky


----------

